# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  Zubie - Residual Income Opportunity

## steven2810

I really am very excited about a new program... and I am willing to bet you have seen it or you may already be in it... Zubie  :Thumbup: 

This is a 2x10 FORCED matrix that is filling up like crazy... they filled a Skype room and had to make a 2nd room in one day...
It was JUST LAUNCHED.. Get in on GROUND FLOOR!

They launched this month so take action and join NOW and build this... it is a great site, great products, and a killer pay plan.. it will grow very large and you can get in at the top!

www.zubie.net

Only $30 to get in.. this is the ONE matrix you can build for 2011 and make a great income. Get a WATERFALL of spillover... make over $7,000 a month with a full matrix....

Join under me and you will be at the top and with a great team that will actually really help you and make sure you atleast get your 2 people to be in profit!! (you will have way more than 2 under you though.
www.zubie.net

*ZUBIE PRODUCTS, TOOLS and SERVICES*
When you purchase your Zubie Subscription for $30 .00, you will find it contains a host of products, tools and services designed to help you build, promote, maintain and manage your Zubie home-based business.

*PRODUCTS*: 
A monthly subscription, a personalized replicated website, over 160 Downloadable E-books & Scripts, auto responder,
E-mail Broadcaster, Viral Inviter.

*TOOLS:* 
Down Line E- Messenger, Subscriber Import Tool, Advertising Banners,  Zubie Movie, Zubie Information Blog,  Zubie Tips 
Blog, member’s chat room, member instant messenger, video chat, manual placement tool, 24/7 recorded overview call.

*SERVICES:* 
Zubie Social Network, social network content page sharing, Twitter advertising, entry to the URL Global Rotator.

*Waterfall of Wealth*
-Earn up to  $7406.40 a month
-A 2 wide matrix is an extremely efficient design for earning maximum commissions
-It Just Takes 2 & Team Work" and your on your way to financial freedom!
-This is a 2x10 program allowing all members to recoup their monthly membership fee with ONLY 2 REFERRALS
-Your upline continues to place referrals below you
-You continue to place referrals into your own matrix
-Your referrals place referrals under them which is also under you!
-Get mass spillover with our biggest team

Take  a look and make a "Great income from home" Now!

Best Wishes
www.zubie.net

----------


## Dave A

Affiliate links removed - Just a reminder about TFSA'a advertising policy.

Good luck with the program, though.

----------


## Martinco

The "Zubie" reaks of Egypt.  ( Lots of pyramids )   :Slap:

----------


## steven2810

Many people jump to the conclusion that if you are in a multi level marketing company - you must be in a pyramid or ponzi scheme. Simply NOT TRUE - net work marketing is a legitimate way to earn money. 

In a pyramid scheme, there is no product , it is simply money changing hands. True pyramid schemes are illegal in many countries in the world, including the United States and Canada.

People have a misconception of what Multi Level Marketing or Internet Networking is. The minute someone hears the phrase multi level marketing the first thing you hear them say is "oh this is a pyramid scheme" - There is a BIG difference between a pyramid scheme and a legal MLM company. To simplify this for you a legal MLM company has a viable product or service and a pyramid scheme does not. If you follow the preceding link it will take you to the United States Government's Federal Trade Commission's website and directly to an in depth description of what the difference between the two are. http://www.ftc.gov/speeches/other/dvimf16.shtm 

A true legitimate business has a viable product that is useful and has a purpose. http://www.zubie.net is just that a business with a very useful product that every person can use whether in business for yourself or not. 

It's affordable, it's not a get rich quick scheme. Zubie.net does not promise to make you rich - only promises that you can earn a $7400.00 monthly residual income which is life changing for most.

I am a top money earner in Zubie and would love to show you how you can change your financial future with only a $33.00 investment - if you are a go getter and have the determination to change your financial future, you can do it with zubie. I would love to have you on my team and show you how you can become a top income earner in Zubie as well.

Do your research and decide for yourself if you want to be Zubie inspired and change your financial future. 

http://www.ftc.gov/speeches/other/dvimf16.shtm See what the FTC has to say about the difference between a pyramid or ponzi scheme and a network marketing business. You will see for yourself that http://www.zubie.net is NOT a pyramid scheme or a ponzi scheme.

Here is a review from someone who has researched zubie and is not a zubie business owner. http://www.articlesbase.com/internet...w-4032975.html

After you have done your research - feel free to contact me and I would love to teach you the ropes. Whether you are new to marketing online or a seasoned marketer - Zubie is the business to be a part of. Zubie is taking the internet by a storm and I would love to have you on our zubie inspired team. Reply with your info and I’ll send a link to our team website.

----------


## Dave A

Once again - affiliate links removed. Let me jump to a conclusion here - Steven, you didn't read the advertising policy page like I suggested above, did you  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I know MLM types aren't famous for being open to contrary thoughts, but do yourself a favour - make an exception in this case.
If you're not prepared to make the effort, I'm just going to impliment the easy solution.

----------


## MLMindustryleader

There are 2 huge red flags right off the bat regarding this opportunity! First, it is new and in our industry, 99% of ALL new companies fail within the firt 2-3 years! Second, matrix plans have historically never worked, with the sole exception being Melaleuca. Nothing like doubling your chances for failure! You're definitely not putting the odds of success in your favor! Most people don't when making a decision about which opportunity they pursue as they have no clue about how to make a smart decision, which is why so many fail. Furthermore, you make considerably less in a matrix plan compared to the more common types of pay plans on the same volume. Whenever someone says they are looking at an opportunity that has a matrix pay plan of any type, my first advice to them is to run!

----------


## Chrisjan B

Thanks but no thanks, I'll pass this one.

----------


## wynn

Besides reeking of Egypt, when an opportunity requires "ONLY" $30 or $50 to join it is a pyramid as far as I am concerned.

----------


## TyroneC

Hi everyone.

Looks like I have another program to research and evaluate.  :Smile:  It already looks bad though, as the site is not resolving in my browser.

----------

